# sigmoidoscopy in 2 days



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,I have to have a sigmoidoscopy in 2 days and beginning to start to panic a little. Tommorrow I have to take my preparation laxatives that have been sent to me to clear me out. Still stressing out.  I usually have such problems in the mornings and sufer with ibs-d and always take imodiums to help. I can't for the next couple of days so I'm beginning to worry about getting there. I know technically I should be empty but I have to get to the hospital and hours drive away for 8.20 in the morning. This is me that can't usually get out of the house before 9 at least and then normally have problems. I don't want to hear anything bad about these procedures please, just any positive comments might help me get through this. Do you think I'll be okay after the laxatives? Or will I still have bowel problems in the morning. I'm rapidly beginning to lose my courage.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi again Claireuk,Nothing to worry about, the sigmoidoscopy does not go too far. It's the easiest of them all. This procedure lasts about 40 minutes which includes prep time. No pain whatsoever. I watch the monitor and laugh seeing the loose feces waiting for the next bowel movement. In my case, explosive diarrhea... then I'm not laughing. Pain free, simple test.I had all the GI tests numerous times! The only thing I hate is the spray they use to lubricate your throat... terrible stuff! I do not bother with the spray nor valium they offer for some procedures.Relax! Bring some popcorn and watch the monitor.Tony (nice guy in rural Saskatchewan, Canada)


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for that. Makes me feel a bit better. Have had all my prep since 8.15 this morning and so far still sitting on the toilet. 7.30pm. I'm just worrying now that I might have these watery movements in the morning as I have an hours drive to the hospital. I'm also thinking that I must be nearly empty by now, as it is beginning to slow down.What a nightmare it is having to sit on the toilet all day. I'm really sore as well. Hope it goes ok. Fingers crossed and will be glad to get it all over with.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

So, how did the test go Claireuk? I'm sure you lost a lot of sleep for nothing. Anxiety is one of our symptoms thus, know what it does to us, in spite of a simple procedure.Tony (still in rural Saskatchewan, Canada)


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi,It all went fine. I had a very long day with the preparation which was very tiring but I had an early appointment the following day. The nurses etc were all really helpful and very professsional and it didn't take very long. I was told that it all looks fine but they took some biopisies which I'll have to wait for the results.I was worried to death about it though but It is a relief that I have been and had it done. If I need to go back for further tests at least I will have an idea about what is coming. I did feel very tired for the next couple of days afterwards but I'm proud of myself as for me it is a real achievement.







Thanks for caring Tony.Claire


----------

